# Approaches and feelings 2



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

From the previous poll. The question nobody wanted.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

I find it hard to answer because I don't listen to vast amounts of the repertoire but a very small selection.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Tonality. So boring!


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

The main forum is getting filled up with polls again..








I'm reminded of "Classical Playlist"


hammeredklavier said:


> I have to agree with Malx. 4 poll threads dedicated to one single topic "what's your favorite piece in the WTC" seem a bit extreme. And you intend to continuously revive them.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Nchbbd bnndmcjndndcnndcmckdcndkcjndndckjdnccnn


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

How does everybody feel about approaching the heroic magic genie to concentrate 5-to-6 hours on removing these one-trick-pony polls?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Tonality for Beethoven, Mendelssohn, Saint-Saens, and Rachmaninoff.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

hammeredklavier said:


> The main forum is getting filled up with polls again..


There are more game threads and opera threads than polls.

I think the reason there are usually a few polls on the screen is that they involve no labor once the poll is set up.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I voted Tonality again. It constitutes the bulk of my listening and of the great classical music repertoire.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

ArtMusic said:


> I voted Tonality again. It constitutes the bulk of my listening and of the great classical music repertoire.


This time, the title is "Choose those which you listen the least of" though.
If I were the OP, I would have capitalized "least" to make sure people don't misread the sentence.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

SixFootScowl said:


> Tonality for Beethoven, Mendelssohn, Saint-Saens, and Rachmaninoff.


Correction, the above is not what I listen to the least of but the most of. I missed the title change from the first poll. What I listen to the least of is everything else.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Atonality :trp::guitar:


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

This poll is obviously a ruse by the government-controlled one-world aliens to delve deeper into our psyche for nefarious purposes!
 I love my atonal medieval tonal folk rap in modal ambiguity, but i will never tell anyone that.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

hammeredklavier said:


> This time, the title is "Choose those which you listen the least of" though.
> If I were the OP, I would have capitalized "least" to make sure people don't misread the sentence.


Sorry, I did indeed misread the sentence and I voted incorrectly. I would have voted *atonality*.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I listen to atonality the least, but really like it in moderation. For me it actually gives me a greater appreciation of it when I listen to other stuff more, rather than let it get to the point of saturation.


----------

